# Choicing Fish for My 55 gallon?



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

As of right I have a colombian tetras and Oto catfish in my 55 gallon tank. I have been trying to figure out for awhile now what fish to add next. I am pretty sure I am going to add some burmese Loaches probably going to order some in the next coming weeks. From there I am not sure where to go from there? The two species I am thinking about might work? Though I am not sure soo some thoughts or suggestion would be much apreicated. The two I am thinking about is. 
1. Adding a couple of Bolivian Rams (thinking just a pair) or 
2. Adding a couple of Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlids. <--- though I don't know if these will work with the other fish I have and are considering.

I really like those two fish just not sure if I can have either or in my setup:-?

My are parameters are as .25 or less Ammiona, 0 nitrites, 5 or less on nitrates. Ph is 7.4 and Temp is kept at 78. 

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Shouldnt have either with your ph.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Shouldnt have either with your ph.



well,
*Ideal water parameters for Bolivian Ram*

Soft to moderately hard (hardness to 12 dGH) acidic to slightly basic (pH to 7.8) water, temperature 22-27C/72-80F. While adaptable, seems to prefer soft, acidic water and will spawn more readily.
So why not? That falls into my parameters. Now the other one I not sure it will just depend.
​


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The Bolivian Ram should be fine. It is not near as difficult as the common Ram, though it does not like unstable water conditions but that is something else. If you can get a true pair, fine; two males acquired together for a 55g should be OK. Not easy to sex young. If you can find a store tank of fish, observe their interactions, this can sometimes clue you in to sexes.

In the case of the Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid, it depends on where the fish came from respecting water parameters. As noted in our profile, wild caught need soft acidic water, but tank-raised fish will manage in basic as that is likely what they were raised in. Check the profile. This species is best with one male and 2-3 females.

You will still have room for another upper-water shoaling fish. And remember, both these cichlids are fish that remain just above the substrate. I mention this not due to issues with loaches, but thinking solely of fish in various levels in the aquairum.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> You will still have room for another upper-water shoaling fish. And remember, both these cichlids are fish that remain just above the substrate. I mention this not due to issues with loaches, but thinking solely of fish in various levels in the aquairum.


 
Thank you Byron I was thinking the Bolivian Ram would work in my setup. Also I didn't realize that was also a bottom level fish. So with that said I might still get just 2 of those along with the loaches. I do have another question. Do you or anyone else have any sugguestion for a top level shoaling fish that would go good with the fish I have and am wanting to get?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Thank you Byron I was thinking the Bolivian Ram would work in my setup. Also I didn't realize that was also a bottom level fish. So with that said I might still get just 2 of those along with the loaches. I do have another question. Do you or anyone else have any sugguestion for a top level shoaling fish that would go good with the fish I have and am wanting to get?


Hatchetfish for the very top, and with basic water I would say either the Silver Hatchetfish [these are sturdier] or the Marble Hatchetfish, thse are tank-raised now though wild caught would again need softer water. If thinking upper levels but not surface, some of the tetra swim in this region. Pretty tetra is one of my favourites, or the similar Head and Tail Light Tetra. Rasbora tend to remain upper half. These occur to me at the moment; must get out of here soon, I have a dog waiting next door to be taken out this afternoon. B.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

*Would this work?*

I was wondering if this setup would work?

3 Oto catfish (have already)
7 Colombian tetra ( have already)
6 Burmese Loach (next fish I am going to order)
2 Bolivian Ram ( am wanting just 2 of these)
6 Scissortail Rasbora (looking for an upper level fish soo these could be something different)

Right now I have my temp at 78 but thinking it might be better if I lower it 76?
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> I was wondering if this setup would work?
> 
> 3 Oto catfish (have already)
> 7 Colombian tetra ( have already)
> ...


Fine. If you want to have a bit more colour with what you already have, the rasbora in Trigonostigma perhaps? Just a thought. Another very colourful and beautiful fish that would go with what you have is the Black Ruby Barb. A particularly good match for the Colombian tetra and loach.

I like 77F for a community tank; a degree may not seem like much to us, but to the fish it is.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ohhh the Black Ruby Barbs are pretty! Thanks Byron for the suggestion!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Do have a question about the Black Ruby Barb? If it is a bottom feeder. What level in the aquarium does it tend to swim?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Do have a question about the Black Ruby Barb? If it is a bottom feeder. What level in the aquarium does it tend to swim?


I thought that was in the profile, but I see it isn't. They are mid-to-upper level swimmers. Most barbs tend to be, going from memory.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, Thanks Byron. Going to have to see if I can find some somewhere. I have never seem them at any LFS but maybe I can get them to order them for me.


----------

